# Is there a train identification thread?



## commandd (Jan 12, 2013)

Or can I ask here?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ask away! 

Look on frame for numbers inside shell too

Most is from common traits or specifics parts only used but no matter there are sharp guys here 

Oh and pics are a must!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Answered in your other thread.


----------

